# Leaky Lockers



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi All
We are just back from first trip in new shape Hymer B544. On the way to Dover we were driving in extremely heavy rain and into a head wind. On arrival at our first aire we found that the nearside and offside low level lockers had about 1/2" of water in them and there was also some in the rear locker. 
We checked that the shower and sink were draining correctly and all seemed fine. No more water during the course of the holiday. 
After we got home we washed the van and again found small amounts of water in the offside locker.
Is this a common fault with the low level lockers? Am thinking of taking it back to Brownhills under warranty but don't want to end up fobbed off!! 

Thanks for any advice
Sally


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sally
If it is under warranty, take it back! It is NOT acceptable for locker doors to leak at all on a motorhome regardless of the weather. My van is 11 years old with all it's original seals and never leaks a drop. Do not be fobbed off, because water ingress to that extent will lead to future problems.


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Hi, what year is your Hymer. I'm on my 2nd Hymer and never had a problem with water entering any lockers in any weather. First was a 91 model and current is a 99 model. 
I would certainly take it back if it's under warranty.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Its a 57 plate van. Didn't think we should get any water in, but the weather was quite extreme. We had a Burstner 747 before and never had a drop of water in.

Unfortunately we didn't know about the water until we had fried the inverter!! Water and electrics...!!!

We have checked the seals and they look OK but obviously they are not quite right. Will call Brownhills tomorrow and see what sort of response I get.

Sally


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I had this from new on my 544 from new.Under heavy rain the spray fom the road used to get into my outside bottom lockers.Easily fixed,drill 2 holes in the base to allow the water to escape.Too much trouble for a 250 mile round trip toHymer Uk.

tony


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Tony

Did you speak to Hymer UK ? Were they prepared to look at it?

We have a Brownhills only 20 miles from us in Swindon and although I know that the holes would alleviate my problem, I would rather the root cause was sorted as I don't like the idea of water continually getting into a locker.

Thanks
Sally


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sally,
yes, would not have been a problem to return ,they said.If they had been that close then I would have.
tony


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Hymer 544 SL the same year as yours. I have driven through heavy rain with high winds causing lots of spray and have not had a drop of water inside any of my lockers. I would not be happy if the inside of the lockers were wet as this is where I store my chairs etc. What you are experiencing should not happen.
Tel


----------

